# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Не устанавливаются драйвера на сетевую карту

## RA4OK

Помогите пожайсто.С другом хотели полокалке поиграть,но не видим друг друга.Скорее всего дело в моей сетевой карте Atheros AR8152/8158.При попытки автомотического обновления пишет что установлена последняя версия.При ручной установке выдает какую то ошибку: Система Windows обнаружила драйверы для этого устройства,но при попытки установить их произошла ошибка. Это устройство работает неправильно, т.к. Windows не удается загрузить для него нужные драйверы. (Код 31). Подскажите как это исправить? Window7x64

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Дeнис

*RA4OK*, Поиск драйверов по ID + нужно через домашнюю группу соединить два ПК!

----------


## PavelA

http://ixbt.radarsync.com/Download.aspx?locid=7399560 - там Windows 7 x64	*1.0.1.47*

----------

